
Amazon's house-brand products become a target for regulators - smacktoward
https://www.axios.com/regulators-amazon-house-brand-products-385ac5c1-e3e8-4c5f-b7fa-40beca19ceb3.html
======
PaulHoule
I have noticed that most name-brand electronics products such as Apple,
Logitech, etc. are RoHS compliant because they sell internationally. Thus the
european standards for toxicity get exported.

House brands from companies with large sales volumes in the U.S. such as
Amazon and Wal-Mart frequently don't have RoHS labels.

